# Lake draw down schedule



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

http://www.mwcd.org/news/2017/09/22/mwcd-reservoir-drawdown-schedule-released


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I hate that!! Though i know it's necessary flood control. I need an air boat....wouldn't matter how low the water is, I could get on er.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

http://parks.ohiodnr.gov/drawdowns


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

curious as to why Deer Creek has such a severe drawdown. Really I think that hurts the fishing there.


----------

